
Micro v1.0 – a terminal-based text editor written in Go - speckz
https://github.com/zyedidia/micro/releases/tag/v1.0
======
scrollaway
First reaction: Congrats, looks great!

Second reaction: Yet another, completely different syntax highlighting
implementation/definition list...
[https://github.com/zyedidia/micro/tree/master/runtime/syntax](https://github.com/zyedidia/micro/tree/master/runtime/syntax)

Couldn't pick any of the hundreds that already exist? :(

~~~
anilgulecha
Looks like these are just nanorc files. so reusing nano's definitions? The
project name also checks out.

~~~
scrollaway
They look similar, but definitely not the same:

[https://github.com/zyedidia/micro/blob/master/runtime/syntax...](https://github.com/zyedidia/micro/blob/master/runtime/syntax/csharp.micro)

[https://github.com/nanorc/nanorc/blob/master/csharp.nanorc](https://github.com/nanorc/nanorc/blob/master/csharp.nanorc)

Looks like they were s&r'd. Which kind of makes the case: why not just make it
compatible with nanorc? (Or anything else really, just, something that doesn't
create yet-another uncountable set of syntax highlighting files that has to be
maintained to support just one more editor)

------
adontz
8.5Mb is a little too much for editor named micro. Whole DD-WRT/OpenWRT Linux
Image is twice smaller.

~~~
anilgulecha
I think the name is a play on the other popular editor 'nano'.

~~~
JadeNB
Allowing it a comfortable 1000-fold growth factor! :-)

------
creshal
> Common keybindings (ctrl-s, ctrl-c, ctrl-v, ctrl-z...)

How do those not get blocked by terminal emulators?

~~~
frou_dh
Presumably they respect that the running program has put the terminal into
"raw mode"

e.g. with
[https://github.com/golang/crypto/blob/master/ssh/terminal/ut...](https://github.com/golang/crypto/blob/master/ssh/terminal/util.go#L40)

------
sebastos
This looks amazing. Finally an editor that will work for an ssh session, yet
doesn't demand you learn a bunch of unnatural incantations that are completely
contrary to all of your everyday muscle memory. And cross platform too. Win,
win, win.

------
jhallenworld
I've compared the performance of Micro with some other editors, see:

[https://github.com/jhallen/joes-
sandbox/tree/master/editor-p...](https://github.com/jhallen/joes-
sandbox/tree/master/editor-perf)

------
mrcactu5
just curious -- what motivated you to write a new text editor?

~~~
zyedidia
I know people for whom Vim was overwhelming to learn and they gave up or
didn't use it properly. I'm trying to make an terminal-based editor which
gives them as much as possible of the power of Vim or Emacs, while making it
dead simple to learn and use.

~~~
ipstone2014
It's AWESOME.

I have used emacs, vim, micro-emacs, sublime, notepad++, wscite, etc etc. This
might not be so feature rich, but in my first try, this felt just right!

------
msluyter
Any way to bind the mac command key (⌘)?

~~~
zyedidia
Unfortunately it is impossible to bind the mac command key because the
terminal does not forward those key events to the applications (for example
pressing Cmd-Q closes the terminal, not the app running in the terminal). See
this issue:
[https://github.com/zyedidia/micro/issues/19](https://github.com/zyedidia/micro/issues/19).

------
rco8786
Why does it seem like Go programmers need to include "in Go" on the tail end
of product announcements?

~~~
mi100hael
There's also already a reasonably-popular Go project called "Micro," though
honestly both projects could have picked better names.

[https://github.com/micro](https://github.com/micro)

~~~
zyedidia
Yes it's unfortunate that there is already a popular Go project called
"micro." The name here is a play on "nano" editor and I had already started
the project by the time I saw
[https://github.com/micro](https://github.com/micro). Oh well, I still like
the name.

